# Fumes in Cab



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

Thought my exhaust was still leaking, but it turns out to be fumes entering the cab. Mechanic pointed out that the hood release cables rubber gasket was out of place, allowing engine fumes (oil from a valve cover leak, airborne fuel mixture, and other common engine fumes) to enter the cab. That was easily fixed, now just to fix and clean the oil leak.

Second source of fumes pointed out was the carpet was getting excessively hot while driving due to exhaust heat going through a worn out hole in the drivers side floorboard (right above exhaust). The hole is factory, possibly for drainage, but it's seal is worn out and breaking down. The carpet has been getting wet due to a leak in the windshield channel. The mechanic said that the wet, hot carpet was releasing toxic fumes into the cab.

Is this true about the carpet fumes? Should I Bondo the whole from the bottom and top? If I were to remove all the carpet, has anybody done this and did you spray bedliner or some other protective coating on it? Also, anybody had any problems with other fire wall seals? I noticed the steering column rubber seal is hard and cracking around edges.

Mahalo for the help as always.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

any holes in the cab should be fixed...


----------



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok, my question is: Can exhaust leak through an old weld without being detectable by normal methods (touch or ear)?

There is no audible or visual leaks on my exhaust and I've cleaned off the oil on my engine, but I still smell some kind of fumes when I stop. I changed the valve cover gasket, which was leaking. 

Exhaust shop found a very slight, silent exhaust leak at the manifold-collector pipe gasket and changed it. They said it was hard to detect but there.

I have a straight pipe in place of the catalytic converter. Could the welds/sodder holding the connecting pipe be smoking/volatalizing?

I've patched the holes in the cab real good with pop-riveted aluminum plate and high-temp silicone gasket; and the oil on the back of the engine was cleaned with Engine Gunk Foamy Brite degreaser. 

What could this be? 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated because I feel stumped on this one. :waving: Smelling something that nobody knows the source of. Getting a PPM digital readout Carbon Monoxide sensor in tomorrow. Hopefully that gives me some light!  Mahalo!


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

does your exhaust extend all the way to the outside of the body?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Check the shifter boot and the area around it. Z


----------



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

Exhaust extends to stock position, between back driver tire and bumper, stopping about at body edge.

Pounded the metal flange over the shifter boot to seal it when I put it back on last. Rubber boots on inside were pretty worn and Nissan wanted $200 for new ones! Will check again and maybe silicone gasket it 

CO tester came in. Nothing in cab with windows up and nothing in engine bay when driving (placed in corner near clutch master cylinder and lines). Hmmmm.....


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

my old car was doing that and it was a leak of prestone in the heater...evrytime my heater was on hot my windshield was getting full of fog and incredible smell was coming out

if theres oil on the engine or mufler its gonna smell and make some smoke too...if you clean evrything and there is still smoke maybe you should chek for a prestone leak


----------



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

So the Carbon Monoxide reader, left in the engine bay between the body and the hood latch line (back top right looking from front), read 31ppm as the highest reading. It was left while driving for the last few days, so it read while moving and stopped. 

This most likely indicates an exhaust leak since I don't have anymore oil leaking to burn off. If it is an exhaust leak, it is silent. Exhaust manifold gaskets have been changed, manifold-to-collection tube metal ring gaskets changed, and the leaking catalytic converter has been replaced with a straight pipe. Exhaust shop checked it twice and has since said they detect no more leaks.

Tomorrow I'm going to take the sensor and put it right up to the exhaust while running to see if I can get a more precise location for the CO reading. 

What do you guys think? 

Mahalo!


----------

